# World of Warcraft: Cataclysm launch in Leicester Square, Dec 6th



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*1st December 2010 04:11 PM*

Darren Allan







 Game has announced that it is hosting the official launch of the latest expansion for Blizzard’s giant MMORPG, next Monday December 6th.

 The World of Warcraft: Cataclysm launch event will take place at the Sound nightclub, Leicester Square in central London, and will last the entire evening.

 It will be compered by Jason Bradbury (of The Gadget Show fame), a self-confessed Halo geek and apparently also a big World of Warcraft fan. Luminaries of the Warcraft world who will be present include Greg “Ghostcrawler” Street (Lead Systems Designer) and Dave Kosak (Game Designer) who will be taking part in a Q&A session. As well as signing copies of the expansion, naturally.

 The Cataclysm Collector’s Edition will be available to purchase on the night, while stocks last, and there will be a Warcraft fancy dress competition (you must arrive before 9pm to register for this, however).

 Prizes will also be given away, including WoW products, a couple of Geforce GTX 450 graphics cards, an Asus notebook and an iPad.

 Neil Ashurst from Game said: “The excitement around this title has been building for months and we’re confident that this special event and store in Leicester Square will reward WoW fans with an experience they’ll never forget.”

 Apparently, Glen Young will also be present with his Lich King customised motorbike. Sounds groovy, and you can have your photo taken with it, should you wish.


----------

